# what clubs do you use



## green lea (Apr 20, 2006)

what kind of sticks do you guys hit?

i have callaway x-14 irons and big bertha 2 woods and a dfx 2 ball.


----------



## Cly (Apr 18, 2006)

I have Nike CPR irons,A Taylor made R5 Driver. My 3 wood is a Hippo and I am also carring One CPR 21 Deg hybrid .my putter is a ping.


Cly


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Titleist 983K 8 1/2 degree driver.

Taylormade bubble burner 3 wood.

King Cobra Irons (10 years old now! will be updating them this weekend hopefully MP32s or MP60s)

Using a Scotty Cameron Red X putter.

Now that I have the gear I need to learn how to use it properly


----------

